

Ask HN: Whitelabeled chart.io? - Trindaz

I'm looking for something I can use for the "BI" feature of a web app - I already have the data, but need something I can use for customizable graphs, charts, tables, filters, etc.<p>Chart.io would be perfect, but it doesn't look like they offer white labeling or reselling. Is there any such SaaS type product that you know of?
======
NameNickHN
I believe Google offers an API for charts.

<https://developers.google.com/chart/>

